# decadron injections



## botts44 (Oct 19, 2011)

We have been receiving denials  recently for decadron injections when billing for more than 1mg. This is what we bill 96372, J1094 x 4. Any suggestions?


----------



## rajeshverma607 (Oct 20, 2011)

code it as J1100. sodium phosphate is injectable form of dexamethasone.


Rajesh Verma, CPC
Delhi


----------



## botts44 (Oct 20, 2011)

J1094 is also a injectable and has paid in the past when billing units. We are not sure what we are doing wrong. Thanks


----------

